# Kein Bild, Kein Beep, Rechner startet nicht



## Tinsen (11. April 2009)

hallo,

ich habe gestern meinen 5. eigenbau pc fertiggestellt.
bisher hatte ich zum glück nie probleme.

heute schon 

ASUS P5Q pro
Intel Q9400
Scythe Ninja2 CPU-Kühler
Scythe 775 Cooler Stabilizer (Montage Kit für Kühler)
Corsair 4 GB Kit CM2x2048-6400C5 (2 mal 2 GB)
Zotac GTX 260 Amp2
be quiet 600W strong Power
Samsung Speedpoint F1 1.000 GB (SATA)
LG DVD Brenner (SATA)
LG DVD (SATA)
(Coolermaster Centurion 534 Gehäuse)


klint alles nach viel spazz - ist es leider gerade nicht.

bei altenate um 16 uhr bestellt und alles am nächstn tag um 11 uhr im büro - wow. das hätte ich mal nicht gedacht.

alles ordnungsgemäß verbaut und verkabelt (bin da immer sehr sorgsam) und am ende den powerknopf gedrückt.

leider bleibt alles dunkel. kein videosignal.
komischerweise auch kein beep vom speaker, dass was fehlt bzw. defekt ist.

ich habe die graka gegen eine funktionierende radeon von einem kumpel getauscht.

ich habe seinen speicher eingebaut (ist aber die gleiche marke/modell wie meiner - laut asus soll der aber in aktueller bios version erkannt werden)

ich habe alle komponenten nacheinander getrennt.

am ende nur cpu und mainboard verbunden und getestet.

immer das gleiche ergebnis: null bild, null beep.

wenn ich den falschen speicher für das board mit der biosversion die drauf ist habe, müsste es dann nicht wenigstens beepen, wenn ich gar keinen speicher drauf habe ?


bin am ende.
könnte nur noch kotzen 

für mich nur noch die möglichkeit, dass CPU defekt oder mainboard oder / und BIOS alt oder defekt.

leider kann ich das BIOS nicht ohne bild updaten.

bin mir bei einer sache noch "unsicher". habe den 24 pin power und den 8 pin power stecker auf dem mainboard mit dem be quiet verbunden. beim 8 pin EATX 12V war eine schwarze plastikkappe drauf, so dass nur 4 pin zu sehen waren. mein kumpel hat da die kappe drauf gelassen und nen 4 pin stecker angeschlossen. ich habe das im handbuch so verstanden, dass ich da meinen 8 pin stecker vom netzteil anschließe, was ich auch gemacht habe. ist das ein fehler? denke eher, dass das so richtig ist.

ok, was kann ich noch tun, außer mainboard mit CPU (und speicher?) zu alternate zurückzuschicken (hoffe das geht - hat da jemand erfahrungen?)?

wäre für hilfe sehr (!) dankbar.

tinsen

PS: CMOS per jumper gelöscht. das gleiche nochmal per jumper und ohne batterie (wie im handbuch beschrieben)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2009)

Die Plastikabdeckung beim 4 Pin Stromsteckeranschluss am Mainboard musst du drauf lassen, sodass du nur 4 Pins einstecken kannst (siehe Bild).
Hast du die CPU schon mal wieder rausgehabt?
Keine WLP ist vorbeigetropft?
Hast du alle Abstandschrauben richtig eingesetzt?
Schon mal das Mainboard "nackt" auf dem Tisch eingeschaltet?


----------



## fenguri (11. April 2009)

Die Luefter laufen an ?

mfg


----------



## Tinsen (11. April 2009)

also die lüfter laufen alle an.

warum muss die kappen denn drauf bleiben? wozu habeich den 8 poligen 12V stecker, wenn ich nur 4 polig anschließe? aber kann ich ja mal versuchen.

CPU hatte ich nicht mehr draußen. war fummlig genug den ninja da raufzubasteln. WLP ist meines erachtens nicht vorbeigetrpft. ich mach da immer nur ne ganz dünne schicht auf die CPU.

nakt ohne gehäuse habe ich noch nicht gemacht. aber schon daran gedacht. was bringt das für vorteile? abstandshalter (zum gehäuse meinst du sicher) sind alle drauf und das hat auch alles gut gepasst.


----------



## Tinsen (11. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Plastikabdeckung beim 4 Pin Stromsteckeranschluss am Mainboard musst du drauf lassen, sodass du nur 4 Pins einstecken kannst (siehe Bild).


 
wie kommst du darauf?


im handbuch steht das genaue gegenteil:

"... vergessen sie nicht den 8poligen EATX12V stromstecker anzuschließen. Andernfalls lässt sich das system nicht starten."

werde es trotzdem mal mit dem 4 poligen versuchen.


----------



## Tinsen (13. April 2009)

keiner mehr eine idee oder einen lösungsweg auf der suche nach dem fehler ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

Tinsen schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf?
> 
> 
> im handbuch steht das genaue gegenteil:
> ...


 
Ich habe nur den 4poligen benutzt und hatte keine Probleme gehabt. Hat dein Netzteil denn nicht genug Strom auf dem 4poligen drauf?


----------



## hexe (13. April 2009)

Nene das stimmt schon so mit 24+8 (24+4 sollte auch gehen). Bios auf Default?
Versteh ich das richtig, bis auf NT und Mobo hast Du alles durchgetauscht? Sollte das NT platt sein (Was mich wundern würde) wäre das erstmal einfacher zu checken als das Brett zu tauschen.


----------



## tan2010 (8. April 2010)

Hi, hab genau das selbe Problem wie du. Kannste mir pls sagen wie du das Problem gelöst hast. Hab auch schon alles versucht, kein Erfolg. Danke im Voraus


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2010)

Hast du alle Kabel angeschlossen?


----------



## tan2010 (10. April 2010)

Also, PC hat 2 Jahre ohen Absürze top funktioniert. Etwa vor nem  Monat ist  der Rechner in Energiesparmodus heruntergefahren, danach wollte ich ihn  einschalten ging aber nicht. Kein Bild, kein Piepton nur die Lüfter  haben sich wie wild gedreht. Dann hab ich die Batterie rausgenommen  10min gewartet eingesetzt - geklappt. Alles funzte wieder super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Ungefär nach zwei Wochen als ich zufällig  auf Enegire sparen geklickt hab (verflucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ging dann beim Einschlaten  wider nix mehr. Genau das gleiche nur die Lüfter drehten ohne  aufzuhören. Sofort als erstes Batterie raus 10min wieder rein - nicht  geklappt. Dann CMOS clear durchgeführt, Arbeitspeicher, Grafikkarte,  Festplatte, alles was geht abgebaut trotzdem kein Piepton. Hab mir dann n  anderes Netzteil geholt, alles verkabelt - kein Erfolg. Das einizge was  bleibt ist Mobo. Keine Ahnung wie ich die Mobo testen kann.


----------

